# Had to try the all in one top down



## RosD

I had to try the all in one top down and see what all the fuss was. I totally fell in love with this pattern. I'm so addicted to it. Whenever I have a small amount of yarn, I straight away think I will make another one. I will have to try the larger sizes.


----------



## Abcdef

Adorable!


----------



## bettyirene

Looks like you tried, tried and tried again...great.


----------



## Hilary4

A gorgeous wardrobe and your colours are wonderful.


----------



## RosD

bettyirene said:


> Looks like you tried, tried and tried again...great.


Yes I think when I've tried all of my spare little bits of yarn and lots of different stitch patterns I just might get it right 💞


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Roni Masse

How pretty! Your work is very nice and your colors are beautiful!


----------



## ohsusana

Wow.....you have been busy. They are all delightful and I love the colours and patterns. Some look a bit complicated for me , I'm still a learner :roll: 
Lovely, lovely work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Wonderful!


----------



## Diane D

stunning. told all its more addictive than chocolate and coffee


----------



## disgo

Diane D said:


> stunning. told all its more addictive than chocolate and coffee


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: or lace, intarsia, DEC, socks, shawls etc. etc. etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeannie2009

I just love how you created so many unique sweaters with the different stitch patterns.


----------



## RosD

Jeannie2009 said:


> I just love how you created so many unique sweaters with the different stitch patterns.


Thank you. I'm going to try a lot more with different stitches


----------



## bane

These are so pretty. Looks like you have become hooked. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

BeverleyBee said:


> These are so pretty. Looks like you have become hooked. :thumbup:


Thank you and yes I'm definitely hooked. I love them and they are quick to knit and a great way to use little bits of yarn. Fabulous pattern


----------



## leannab

They look wonderful, each is so individual. I've only made one of these so far and it's very small but imminent baby will be small.

Did you make up your own patterns for the bottom half of these tops? Would you be willing to share how many stitches and pattern for the apricot, orange and blue ones?

What yarn was the first one? Seeing you're in OZ I assume you've purchased it here.

Leanna x


----------



## CARABELLA

Beautiful yes, addictive yes.


----------



## bettyirene

Diane D said:


> stunning. told all its more addictive than chocolate and coffee


Wanna bet?


----------



## Neeterbug

Just love your sweaters...great job. They are so much fun to make!!! and very addictive.


----------



## siouxann

Jeannie2009 said:


> I just love how you created so many unique sweaters with the different stitch patterns.


Agreed!


----------



## maggie45

They are all beautiful. Can you please share the pattern you used for the apricot and the blue one


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> They look wonderful, each is so individual. I've only made one of these so far and it's very small but imminent baby will be small.
> 
> Did you make up your own patterns for the bottom half of these tops? Would you be willing to share how many stitches and pattern for the apricot, orange and blue ones?
> 
> What yarn was the first one? Seeing you're in OZ I assume you've purchased it here.
> 
> Leanna x


Hi Leanna, thank you, the first one is Sirdar Baby Crofter. The blue one Baby Lustre and the orange one is Freedom Sincere. They are all 8ply or D.K. They all start with 57 stitches and I just choose a pattern out of a Mon Tricot stitches patterns book. The blue diamond pattern I found on a dolls dress many years ago and it just stuck in my head. The orange one was out of the mon tricot book. If you particularly like those patterns I will track them down for you and send them to you. Sometimes to fit the stitch pattern in I decrease or increase a stitch or two. Hoping it makes sense to you. If not please email me again and I will try my best. Cheers Ros. Sorry forgot yes all the yarns bought in Oz


----------



## luree

Yours are beautiful. We shall never have a small amount of yarn laying around again!


----------



## leannab

RosD said:


> Hi Leanna, thank you, the first one is Sirdar Baby Crofter. The blue one Baby Lustre and the orange one is Freedom Sincere. They are all 8ply or D.K. They all start with 57 stitches and I just choose a pattern out of a Mon Tricot stitches patterns book. The blue diamond pattern I found on a dolls dress many years ago and it just stuck in my head. The orange one was out of the mon tricot book. If you particularly like those patterns I will track them down for you and send them to you. Sometimes to fit the stitch pattern in I decrease or increase a stitch or two. Hoping it makes sense to you. If not please email me again and I will try my best. Cheers Ros. Sorry forgot yes all the yarns bought in Oz


Thanks Ros. Thought you must have had a nice array of patterns. Diane D seems to be able to adapt these too.

I guess I'm too lazy to look up some patterns, I never seem to get anywhere. Yes I do understand the need to increase or decrease as needed to fit the pattern. Too many WIPS at present to experiment, baby due any day, in the middle of a crossover cardy.

Thank you again and your knitting is beautiful. Where did you get your baby crofter yarn, surely not Spotlight?

Leanna x


----------



## RosD

luree said:


> Yours are beautiful. We shall never have a small amount of yarn laying around again![/quote
> 
> Exactly!!!! Thank you


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> Thanks Ros. Thought you must have had a nice array of patterns. Diane D seems to be able to adapt these too.
> 
> I guess I'm too lazy to look up some patterns, I never seem to get anywhere. Yes I do understand the need to increase or decrease as needed to fit the pattern. Too many WIPS at present to experiment, baby due any day, in the middle of a crossover cardy.
> 
> Thank you again and your knitting is beautiful. Where did you get your baby crofter yarn, surely not Spotlight?
> 
> Leanna x


bought the yarn at Crossways Subiaco. Spotlight do sell Patons Big Baby Fair Isle 8ply. Very similar, I have used it and it's gorgeous.


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> Thanks Ros. Thought you must have had a nice array of patterns. Diane D seems to be able to adapt these too.
> 
> I guess I'm too lazy to look up some patterns, I never seem to get anywhere. Yes I do understand the need to increase or decrease as needed to fit the pattern. Too many WIPS at present to experiment, baby due any day, in the middle of a crossover cardy.
> 
> Thank you again and your knitting is beautiful. Where did you get your baby crofter yarn, surely not Spotlight?
> 
> Leanna x


bought the yarn at Crossways Subiaco. Spotlight do sell Patons Big Baby Fair Isle 8ply. Very similar, I have used it and it's gorgeous.


----------



## birdslinda

Love the spin you put on this pattern with the different stitches. Your knitting is beautiful


----------



## leannab

RosD said:


> bought the yarn at Crossways Subiaco. Spotlight do sell Patons Big Baby Fair Isle 8ply. Very similar, I have used it and it's gorgeous.


Yes I've knitted a vest with the Big Baby Fair Isle and I have some other colours of it too, might try one with it, you've given me inspiration. It's so beautiful and soft and you can mix and match other colours with it too. Thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## bettyirene

RosD said:


> bought the yarn at Crossways Subiaco. Spotlight do sell Patons Big Baby Fair Isle 8ply. Very similar, I have used it and it's gorgeous.


Isn't this just "magic" yarn?


----------



## RosD

bettyirene said:


> Isn't this just "magic" yarn?


Yes it is, I love it


----------



## elaineadams

They are so lovely, and the different colours make each one more individual.


----------



## Katsch

Adorable, each and every one


----------



## run4fittness

Yes, you are hooked also! They are beautiful!


----------



## betsy10904

Wonderful!


----------



## Happycamper

Your little sweaters are all so pretty! I've never tried that pattern but have seen so many done that it must be a very popular one.... It's now on my to-do list :thumbup:


----------



## cerdeirocas

you have been busy!


----------



## Casey47

That's a lot of trying and each is a great success!


----------



## Southern Perl

Wonderful. One in every color. I have a pattern for the top down sweater called Little Lamb that I love making. Your patterns look much more difficult.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

They are lovely. I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## Naneast

They are all lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## sophianurse

So cute!!


----------



## mombr4

Looks like you are also hooked on this wonderful patter. Love all of them, great colors and love the designs you added to them.


----------



## marianna mel

Glad you like my pattern design. You have done a great job. Lovely knitting. 
Marianna :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

marianna mel said:


> Glad you like my pattern design. You have done a great job. Lovely knitting.
> Marianna :thumbup:


Thank you so much Marianna. I am so addicted to your pattern. My head is just swirling with omg what can I try next. What colour, what pattern stitch, will I embroider little hearts or something else on them? Quite honestly love them and will be making lots and lots of them. Thank you so much for a beautiful pattern and a lovely one to teach my granddaughter and niece. Both are learning and the end result is that they will have a beautiful little garment and a wonderful sense of achievement. Have a great day and happy knitting💞 Ros


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass

Wonderful & lovely colors :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46

These are adorable. It is such a fun, quick knit.


----------



## olithia

So pretty ! &#9829;


----------



## TabathaJoy

Adorable. luv the colors. I, too, have been making these sweaters, I just love them.


----------



## NgaireMPhillips

Where did you find the pattern? Is it on Ravelry?


----------



## Knitter forever

It is better than chocolate,or coffee,your helping others,and it is not fattening.I love these sweaters. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD

NgaireMPhillips said:


> Where did you find the pattern? Is it on Ravelry?


Yes it is on Ravelry


----------



## kathleenTC

Cute!!!


----------



## Susie cue

These tops are lovely where did you get the pattern from


Susie cue


----------



## RosD

Susie cue said:


> These tops are lovely where did you get the pattern from
> 
> Susie cue


It's a free pattern on Ravelry. You have to join but it is free and there are lots of patterns on the site


----------



## RosD

Susie cue said:


> These tops are lovely where did you get the pattern from
> 
> Susie cue


Sorry posted this twice and don't know how to delete 2nd post
Thank you Susie. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. You have to join but it is free and so many patterns, pretty much anything you might want to knit.


----------



## LindaH

Those are precious!


----------



## knittinginma

Can you give us a link to the pattern?


----------



## Nancyn

Wonderful job. I have made one for the nb size and it is small. I am now working on the 9-12 mo size and hope to have my neighbor's daughter try it on to check size. They are addicting and a big thank you to Marianna Mel!


----------



## deechilders

All, are BEAUTIFUL!!
Such lovely colors.
&#128157;


----------



## louisezervas

Looks like you really like it! All are so beautiful!


----------



## Jackie Woosley

Like potatoe chips. Can't eat just one. This top is a cant knit just one. Where are yours going?


----------



## SouthernGirl

They are all so sweet.


----------



## RosD

Jackie Woosley said:


> Like potatoe chips. Can't eat just one. This top is a cant knit just one. Where are yours going?


I don't know yet. They are just sitting in a box awaiting the next little baby girl. I try to make a gift box full of goodies for each little one I hear of. In the last 6 months of 2013 I had 10+ babies to knit for. I think I'm about 2 babies behind and at least 3 more later this year. I do my best and just keep knitting. I love it.


----------



## Elaine C.

RosD said:


> I had to try the all in one top down and see what all the fuss was. I totally fell in love with this pattern. I'm so addicted to it. Whenever I have a small amount of yarn, I straight away think I will make another one. I will have to try the larger sizes.


Oh, I do love each one. I just might need to try to make on for my new granddaughter who will arrive in August. :thumbup:


----------



## Martini dunne

I can see you fell in love with it,they are amazing,beautiful work and great colours well done.


----------



## RosD

knittinginma said:


> Can you give us a link to the pattern?


It is on Ravelry. It's a free pattern. You have to join but it's free. There are lots of patterns on this site and well worth a look


----------



## Jackie Woosley

Those babies will keep you busy. Keep on knitting them for all those precious babies.


----------



## amortje

Looks like you couldn't stop anymore !? Lovely work!


----------



## Noreen

Beautiful


----------



## Limey287

They are all beautiful. Am going to have to get on the band wagon and try one. Love the sweaters with a little different pattern in them


----------



## tarheelknitter

Love all of your variations on the pattern. How do you figure out how to change up the stockinette section? I have made 2, but went strictly by the pattern.


----------



## RosD

tarheelknitter said:


> Love all of your variations on the pattern. How do you figure out how to change up the stockinette section? I have made 2, but went strictly by the pattern.


Thank you. I just look at stitch patterns that will fit the amount of stitches and if I have to increase or decrease a couple of stitches I do


----------



## gretarox

can you post the patterns you used for the light peach and orange cardigans ,please. they look so reach and beautiful.
thank you.greta


----------



## tarheelknitter

Thank you! That seems easy enough. Do you remember the stitch you used for the red one, by chance?


----------



## tarheelknitter

Thank you! That seems easy enough. Do you remember the stitch you used for the red one, by chance?


----------



## johannecw

They are all so pretty and a wonderful variety of stitches! I need to try this pattern soon.


----------



## RosD

tarheelknitter said:


> Thank you! That seems easy enough. Do you remember the stitch you used for the red one, by chance?


The stitch pattern is in a book called Mon Tricot 1500 Patterns the stitch is called Imitation Embroidery II


----------



## DianePW

Soooooo adorable!


----------



## twig

Very cute would you give me the basic pattern information i would love to try one Thanks


----------



## monic1953

RosD said:


> I had to try the all in one top down and see what all the fuss was. I totally fell in love with this pattern. I'm so addicted to it. Whenever I have a small amount of yarn, I straight away think I will make another one. I will have to try the larger sizes.


For the doll what size needle and wool did you use? Thank you


----------



## RosD

monic1953 said:


> For the doll what size needle and wool did you use? Thank you


4mm needles and Sirdar Snuggly Kisses


----------



## cgcharles

I have to make the doll size.


----------



## Metrogal

Yep...you're addicted like the rest of us. Aren't they fun? These are beautiful!


----------



## RosD

twig said:


> Very cute would you give me the basic pattern information i would love to try one Thanks


The pattern is on Ravelry. You have to join but it's free. There are lots of lovely patterns on there


----------



## RosD

Metrogal said:


> Yep...you're addicted like the rest of us. Aren't they fun? These are beautiful!


Thank you. Yes I am, can't wait to try more (lots more) definitely fun 💞


----------



## soneka

They are all so adorable!


----------



## RosD

gretarox said:


> can you post the patterns you used for the light peach and orange cardigans ,please. they look so reach and beautiful.
> thank you.greta


Hi Greta
The orange one is in a book called Mon Tricot 1500 patterns, it is called Imitation Embroidery II. The diamond stitch I'm trying to find for you. I found it on a dolls dress pattern many years ago and I don't think I have it written down anywhere I just remember it. If I can't find it in any of my pattern books I will have to do a little bit of it and write it down


----------



## Dlclose

Your try resulted in 8 of these beauties!! Great job!


----------



## RosD

Dlclose said:


> Your try resulted in 8 of these beauties!! Great job!


Yes that's after I had already given one away. Forgot to get a photo of that one. However I will be making a lot more


----------



## Babalou

They are very sweet.


----------



## Tessa28

Each one is beautiful, well done, Tessa28


----------



## 2nd time around

where can I find this pattern?


----------



## randiejg

Great job. I love these tops. 

The designer has started quite a following of knitters who are addicted, I think. I've never seen a picture posted that I didn't like. They are all so cute and using the self-patterning yarns, especially, make them even more precious.


----------



## Isuel

All very pretty!


----------



## squinter96

Is this a pattern that a beginner knitter can accomplish? I'm expecting my first granddaughter in September and am trying to find some easy stuff to make to fill up the bassinett.


----------



## RosD

squinter96 said:


> Is this a pattern that a beginner knitter can accomplish? I'm expecting my first granddaughter in September and am trying to find some easy stuff to make to fill up the bassinett.


Congratulations. Yes it is very easy💞


----------



## monic1953

RosD said:


> 4mm needles and Sirdar Snuggly Kisses


Thank you.

By the way all your little sweater are beautiful.


----------



## Dee in DM

They are all so pretty!This pattern must truly be addicting!


----------



## momanna

So cute. I see you got the bug.


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful, might have to make some myself


----------



## maryannn

Really cute. Lots of knitting.


----------



## Nana5

LOL!! I guess you DID try the all-in-one top (tops!!). All are gorgeous.


----------



## babydelights

Hi your tops are beautiful ,you have made a lovely job of them all . please could you tell me were i can get pattern from so cute with no sleeves . for summer Fran


----------



## RosD

babydelights said:


> Hi your tops are beautiful ,you have made a lovely job of them all . please could you tell me were i can get pattern from so cute with no sleeves . for summer Fran


Thank you. The pattern is on Ravelry. You have to join, but it's free and there are lots of beautiful patterns on there


----------



## cbnerak

Made matching sweaters for my granddaughters (2 months and 21 months) with Bernat baby jacquard. Turned out so cute.


----------



## Johna

Is the top a 'doll pattern" or a newborn? I have a great grand daughter that I would like to make this for. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## eahite

I envy all of you who have little girls to knit for. I would love to have a comparable boy's pattern both ease and time wise. Your work is lovely.


----------



## knitpick

great job all are beautiful


----------



## weimfam

Beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2

so cute, all of them.


----------



## KJKnitCro

I love all the lace you have used. Makes each sweater unique.


----------



## kippyfure

I especially love all the stitch patterns that you have used. Your projects are really beautiful.


----------



## Island Sue

Wow, you sure did like the pattern, love what changes you made, just adds to the sweater.
Great Job.


----------



## Arleen Wetmore

Will you please give us the Pattern? Yours are lovely!


----------



## babydelights

Thankyou very much , I am a member so i will have a look . take care x


----------



## Wynn11

You said it!!! And.....thank you for your help, Diane


----------



## Bea 465

They are so pretty! You did an excellent job knitting the various design elements in these darling sweaters.


----------



## marianna mel

Here are the links for the free instructions ~

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-9---12-months

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-all-in-one-sleeveless-top

Happy knitting! :wink:


----------



## judybug52

Love your sweaters, especially the peach orange ones. Have tried to find instructions on Internet for the imitation embroidery 11 but can not find any. Love that design. Judy


----------



## tweeter

they are gorgeous


----------



## Linda Haworth

Wow you do beautiful work. You must have them all figured out in your mind.The colors are absolutely beautiful. Can you buy that book in any store or on the internet? I have to have a pattern in front of me. Thanking you in advance for your help. Would you like to come to Indiana and be a teacher of knitting to some of us starting out? Again beautiful work....

Linda


----------



## Byrdgal

All are SO beautiful!!! I made four and experimented with larger size needles and yarns as well. Such a cute little pattern!


----------



## Alimac

Diane D said:


> stunning. told all its more addictive than chocolate and coffee


Now that is pushing it. Don't think ANYTHING beats chocolate and coffee.

Guess what shape I am? He he


----------



## cc1945

Just adorable!


----------



## kaye136

all these wonderful sweaters prompted me to make one..lol no picture yet.... I do have a question for all our creative ladies. How do you change the pattern for the bottom of your sweaters... TIA and Hugs,Kaye


----------



## gordon000

"Try it "Mikey" you'll like it". RosD, looks like you're 100% proof! How gorgeous your work is!


----------



## hajra

Great job, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, love the pattern on the blue and peach on, can you send a link to the pattern.


----------



## oge designs

Beautiful work


----------



## Arleen Wetmore

After seeing yours I want to do it also. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## xxjanexx

I've get to succumb lol but I have got some yarn to try!! Yours are lovely


----------



## xxjanexx

marianna mel said:


> Here are the links for the free instructions ~
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-9---12-months
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-all-in-one-sleeveless-top
> 
> Happy knitting! :wink:


Hi Mariana where in Dorset are you?


----------



## brdlvr27

Yep - you are addicted


----------



## njbetsy

They are all lovely.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Grreat Job!!! :thumbup: 
The orange and variegated blue-liliac are great!!!
More sts patt: http://www.alicesembrace.com/patterns/

:thumbup:


----------



## fibermcgivver

Beautiful work! I love your colors and pattern choices! :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Lovely, lovely, lovely ! But in my book, chocolate still comes first.


----------



## RuthieB

Just too cute!!


----------



## Ozzie Jane

RosD said:


> I had to try the all in one top down and see what all the fuss was. I totally fell in love with this pattern. I'm so addicted to it. Whenever I have a small amount of yarn, I straight away think I will make another one. I will have to try the larger sizes.


OOOOOO! Very nice. Especially the patterned one. Good job. Jane


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Wow! You really did fall in love with it! You've done a beautiful job adding the lacy stitches to the lower half. Such a sweet pattern that is so versatile.


----------



## Jeanette9

Gorgeous, love the pattern on the orange one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Lovely work with all the different patterns and yarns!


----------



## Rag doll

Your sweaters are beAutiful! I love the green and lavender ones.


----------



## oannejay

These are really terrific, colors and different stitches. Another knitter is hooked!


----------



## christiliz

They're all lovely!! Beautiful colors, lovely work!


----------



## desertcarr

Each one is darling! I've got to try this pattern.


----------



## snoopylover

So many variations, I'll have to try some now!


----------



## FunkyBon

These are super cute! Well done


----------



## FunkyBon

These are super cute! Well done


----------



## freckles

If I remember correctly, someone made some with sleeves. ANyone remember where? I'd like to add the sleeves for some winter babies. Thanks. They are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## Maxine R

RosD said:


> I had to try the all in one top down and see what all the fuss was. I totally fell in love with this pattern. I'm so addicted to it. Whenever I have a small amount of yarn, I straight away think I will make another one. I will have to try the larger sizes.


Very lovely, you could say you have gotten carried away with them. And why not.


----------



## leannab

freckles said:


> If I remember correctly, someone made some with sleeves. ANyone remember where? I'd like to add the sleeves for some winter babies. Thanks. They are all so beautiful!!!


I think Diane D did them with sleeves, search above for Diane D and you may pick it up.

Leanna x


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! You've been busy! Those are all beautiful little tops. Love the colors and the way you've used different stitches.


----------



## dollyruel

I'm with you .............they are addictive and yours are beautiful. I've made four and just started a fifth with a couple more on the horizon. Love em' .........Dolly :thumbup:


----------



## freckles

Thanks, Leanna, but not the all in one sweater like on here. Someone added sleeves (which I'm going to attempt) but I can't remember who. Anyone?



leannab said:


> I think Diane D did them with sleeves, search above for Diane D and you may pick it up.
> 
> Leanna x


----------



## freckles

Thank you! Found it an d it is Diane D.s. Thanks Diane, lovely. Just what I need for the winter



freckles said:


> Thanks, Leanna, but not the all in one sweater like on here. Someone added sleeves (which I'm going to attempt) but I can't remember who. Anyone?


----------



## rasputin

Gosh! they are adorable.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

These are spectacular. Can you tell me what stitch you used on the bottom of the light peach one? Thanks.


----------



## fairfaxgirl

Uh oh--another addict! :thumbup: They are all beautiful, by the way. I've only made three so far, all newborn size. Must try the next size up.


----------



## Stitchintwin

They are all so cute...love all the colors 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin

They are all so cute...love all the colors 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz

freckles said:


> If I remember correctly, someone made some with sleeves. ANyone remember where? I'd like to add the sleeves for some winter babies. Thanks. They are all so beautiful!!!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-yoked-baby-sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-baby-sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-a-nutshell

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-thing

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-fruits

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-tree-top-down-small

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ernie-sweater-2

:thumbup:


----------



## OmaAnnie

RosD they are beautiful. What is that other pattern you did on the lower part?


----------



## freckles

Thanks, Mary. But the one I was referring to was Diane's. It's the all in one with sleeves. Perfect for what I need. Have a September great granddaughter coming<G> number 5 of ggdaughters, already have 6 ggsons.



Mary Diaz said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-yoked-baby-sweater
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-baby-sweater
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-a-nutshell
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-thing
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-fruits
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-tree-top-down-small
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ernie-sweater-2
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Keepmeinstitches said:


> These are spectacular. Can you tell me what stitch you used on the bottom of the light peach one? Thanks.


Thank you. I lost that particular pattern from a dolls dress many years ago, but it just stayed in my head. Today I found it on Ravelry. It is called Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern


----------



## RosD

maggie45 said:


> They are all beautiful. Can you please share the pattern you used for the apricot and the blue one


Thank you. I just found the stitch for the blue one today. It's on Ravelry called Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. The pattern is free. The apricot one is in a book called Mon Tricot 1500 Patterns. The stitch is called Imitation Embroidery II


----------



## Donnabellah

So cute and inspiring. Have no need for one but want the pattern anyway! Great picures, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD

RosD said:


> Hi Greta
> The orange one is in a book called Mon Tricot 1500 patterns, it is called Imitation Embroidery II. The diamond stitch I'm trying to find for you. I found it on a dolls dress pattern many years ago and I don't think I have it written down anywhere I just remember it. If I can't find it in any of my pattern books I will have to do a little bit of it and write it down


Hi Greta, I found the diamond stitch today. It is a free pattern on Ravelry called Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo


----------



## RosD

Johna said:


> Is the top a 'doll pattern" or a newborn? I have a great grand daughter that I would like to make this for. Where did you get the pattern?


It's a newborn size. I just tried it on the doll to see what it looked like on. The pattern is free on Ravelry. You have to join but it's free


----------



## raedean

wow.wonderfully beautiful.


----------



## RosD

kaye136 said:


> all these wonderful sweaters prompted me to make one..lol no picture yet.... I do have a question for all our creative ladies. How do you change the pattern for the bottom of your sweaters... TIA and Hugs,Kaye


I just take into account how many stitches there are, minus the stitches for the bands. Then I look at a pattern stitch library to find out what will fit with that number of stitches and then I turn the picture upside down to see if it looks good, because that's the way you're knitting, and if I need to increase or decrease a couple of stitches I do. Then off I go


----------



## RosD

hajra said:


> Great job, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, love the pattern on the blue and peach on, can you send a link to the pattern.


Hi it's a free pattern on Ravelry. It is called Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo


----------



## RosD

OmaAnnie said:


> RosD they are beautiful. What is that other pattern you did on the lower part?


Thank you, not sure which one you want, but the answer to both is on page 12 of this post


----------



## ladymjc

Thank you for sharing.. I'm on my second All-in-one.. I do like the stitch on your third sweater down.. the deep orange/red one.. could you share this pattern? Thank you so much ... all your sweaters are beautiful..


----------



## RosD

ladymjc said:


> Thank you for sharing.. I'm on my second All-in-one.. I do like the stitch on your third sweater down.. the deep orange/red one.. could you share this pattern? Thank you so much ... all your sweaters are beautiful..


Thank you. That pattern is in Mon Tricot 1500 Patterns. It is called Imitation Embroidery II


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Thank you so much for generously sharing the name of your pattern (Lacy Diamonds). Putting them together so they work so well is truly creative.


----------



## Mary Diaz

ladymjc said:


> Thank you for sharing.. I'm on my second All-in-one.. I do like the stitch on your third sweater down.. the deep orange/red one.. could you share this pattern? Thank you so much ... all your sweaters are beautiful..







http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/easy-lacy-headband.html


----------



## Mary Diaz

freckles said:


> Thanks, Mary. But the one I was referring to was Diane's. It's the all in one with sleeves. Perfect for what I need. Have a September great granddaughter coming<G> number 5 of ggdaughters, already have 6 ggsons.


 Save for future projects you have many Gkids and GGs


----------



## RosD

For everyone trying to find that elusive Imitation Embroidery II here it is


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> They look wonderful, each is so individual. I've only made one of these so far and it's very small but imminent baby will be small.
> 
> Did you make up your own patterns for the bottom half of these tops? Would you be willing to share how many stitches and pattern for the apricot, orange and blue ones?
> 
> What yarn was the first one? Seeing you're in OZ I assume you've purchased it here.
> 
> Leanna x


Hi Leanna I have just posted the pattern stitch for the orange one on page 13


----------



## RosD

maggie45 said:


> They are all beautiful. Can you please share the pattern you used for the apricot and the blue one


Thank you, I have just posted the pattern stitch Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## RosD

gretarox said:


> can you post the patterns you used for the light peach and orange cardigans ,please. they look so reach and beautiful.
> thank you.greta


Hi Greta I have just posted the pattern stitch for Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## RosD

tarheelknitter said:


> Thank you! That seems easy enough. Do you remember the stitch you used for the red one, by chance?


Hi I have just posted the pattern stitch Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## RosD

judybug52 said:


> Love your sweaters, especially the peach orange ones. Have tried to find instructions on Internet for the imitation embroidery 11 but can not find any. Love that design. Judy


Hi Judy I have just posted the pattern stitch for Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Wow you do beautiful work. You must have them all figured out in your mind.The colors are absolutely beautiful. Can you buy that book in any store or on the internet? I have to have a pattern in front of me. Thanking you in advance for your help. Would you like to come to Indiana and be a teacher of knitting to some of us starting out? Again beautiful work....
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda I have just posted the pattern stitch Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## RosD

Jeanette9 said:


> Gorgeous, love the pattern on the orange one :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Jeanette, thank you I have just posted the pattern stitch Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## Teeple

Beautiful sweaters, love them all.


----------



## RosD

RosD said:


> Thank you. I just found the stitch for the blue one today. It's on Ravelry called Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. The pattern is free. The apricot one is in a book called Mon Tricot 1500 Patterns. The stitch is called Imitation Embroidery II


Hi I just posted the pattern stitch for Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## RosD

ladymjc said:


> Thank you for sharing.. I'm on my second All-in-one.. I do like the stitch on your third sweater down.. the deep orange/red one.. could you share this pattern? Thank you so much ... all your sweaters are beautiful..


Hi I just posted the stitch pattern for Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


----------



## leannab

Oh you poor dear, Ros, thank you for posting that pattern stitch. You've replied to everyone individually, you'll never get any knitting done.

It has also been posted by Mary Diaz and I notice that where your pattern has M1, the other pattern has a yarn over. I guess it would make little difference.

Leanna x


----------



## judybug52

RosD said:


> Hi Judy I have just posted the pattern stitch for Imitation Embroidery II on page 13


Thank you so much for posting the pattern! I do intend to make one of these sweaters. Love your sweaters. Thanks again! Judy


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> Oh you poor dear, Ros, thank you for posting that pattern stitch. You've replied to everyone individually, you'll never get any knitting done.
> 
> It has also been posted by Mary Diaz and I notice that where your pattern has M1, the other pattern has a yarn over. I guess it would make little difference.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you Leanna, and yes you are right I've been so excited to be on this site, enjoying it sooooo much and loving all of the beautiful comments from truly wonderful people all around the world. I haven't knitted since last Tuesday. I think I've caught up with everyone's questions so now I can get back to knitting and post some more pics. Thanks again 💞Ros


----------



## leannab

RosD said:


> Thank you Leanna, and yes you are right I've been so excited to be on this site, enjoying it sooooo much and loving all of the beautiful comments from truly wonderful people all around the world. I haven't knitted since last Tuesday. I think I've caught up with everyone's questions so now I can get back to knitting and post some more pics. Thanks again 💞Ros


Keep up the good work. I'm almost done with a top for 3-6m using Patons Fair Isle. It's the orange/pink/white/lilac combo. Don't love it but my DIL likes funky things, not necessarily traditional baby things.

Looking forward to more of your postings.

Leanna x


----------



## nitcronut

Adorable........each and every one of them.


----------



## RosD

nitcronut said:


> Adorable........each and every one of them.


Thank you


----------



## Linda Haworth

Rose, I hate to bother you but I have started one all in one sweater and I was wanting to make one with the leaf pattern lace at the bottom. Could you tell me what row I need to start my pattern? I am on row 9. Yours are so well done. I would love your help. I can be reached @ [email protected]

Thank you so much..

Linda


----------



## joycey

Lovely designs. Have you patterns for these I could have?


----------



## blumbergsrus

Did you use sock yarn on some of them.


----------



## RosD

blumbergsrus said:


> Did you use sock yarn on some of them.


No, I haven't used sock yarn and I don't know what ply yarn that would be. These are all 8ply or D.K. Hope that helps


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Rose, I hate to bother you but I have started one all in one sweater and I was wanting to make one with the leaf pattern lace at the bottom. Could you tell me what row I need to start my pattern? I am on row 9. Yours are so well done. I would love your help. I can be reached @ [email protected]
> 
> Thank you so much..
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, first of all you not bothering me. You start the pattern on row 1 and do all of the rows to row 16. Then you start again from row 1. I like to finish the garment with either Row 8 or row 16. I hope that makes sense. If not not please ask me whatever you need to. It's not a bother at all. I'm very happy to help if I can.


----------



## Linda Haworth

Rose, 
Thank you for your note. I am still a little confused. The top I have started looks like yours buy the bottom part I wanted to do the pattern of imitation embroidery II like yours and I don't where I need to start that. Is it after row 8? I feel so stupid that I can't seem to get it thru my head. Appreciate all your help and comments. Want to move to Indiana and give lessons? Ha ha...
Thanks Rose,

Linda


----------



## RosD

Hi Linda, I'm sorry I thought you were talking about the leaf patterned lace. 
The Imitation Embroidery II is this one. There are only 4 rows in the pattern, so just repeat these... Ros


----------



## i knit

they are all beautiful such pretty colors & i too love the pattern!


----------



## RosD

i knit said:


> they are all beautiful such pretty colors & i too love the pattern!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Linda Haworth

Rose,
Can you tell me what wrn m1 means in the embroidery pattern you did on the bottom of your all in one. Would appreciate your help

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Rose,
> Can you tell me what wrn m1 means in the embroidery pattern you did on the bottom of your all in one. Would appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


Hi Linda, in this pattern it means to bring the yarn to the front and then put the yarn over the needle to make one stitch. Hope this helps 💞 Ros


----------



## Linda Haworth

God Bless you. I am trying to finish this all in one and I searched google and you tube and everyone said it was a yo. Thanks for your help and friendship.

Maybe one of these days maybe I will get this done to be able to post, that is not without all your help...

Linda


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> God Bless you. I am trying to finish this all in one and I searched google and you tube and everyone said it was a yo. Thanks for your help and friendship.
> 
> Maybe one of these days maybe I will get this done to be able to post, that is not without all your help...
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, you're welcome. I am looking forward to seeing your top when finished. It will be beautiful. Have a lovely day 💞 Ros


----------

